# 복날



## vientito

Could someone explain the concept of 초복,중복,말복 & 복날 and what significance and associated activities in korean tradition?


----------



## whatiam

초복, 중복, 말복 are the hottest day of year. 
We celebrate these days by preparing for some food made by chickens or even dogs to rejuvenate the body and increase stamina.


----------



## idialegre

I was under the impression that 개고기 was more of a winter meal. At least that was what I was told in China. Is that wrong?


----------



## whatiam

I have no idea of China, but at least here in Korea, we have a dog regardless of season. not me.. I love puppies..


----------



## Kross

whatiam said:


> I have no idea of China, but at least here in Korea, we have a dog regardless of season. not me.. I love puppies..


What whatiam said is right. Dog meat is all season food only for some dog meat people. it is consumed mainly during summer, especially on 복날.


----------

